# TX-OK-LA-AR gathering???



## webowabo (Aug 11, 2013)

I see some FL gatherings planned... I see some some northern states gatherings planned... anyone ever get a TX gathering together? I know Ive only been a member for a few years and only recently very active with my post, help, and goofing off.. but.. still. I know its a large state... and that sucks sometimes.  Maybe a NE TX gathering to incorp my neighboring states of OK, AK, LA... Ive never done or been to one .. but I would love to meat (<-- I left that on purpose.. thought it was funny I spelled it that way..lol) some peeps from here? Anyone game to help planning an event? Whats to protocol for these events? weekend Camping.. or an all day event.. lake? field? someones property? I think it would be great... and I just want eat some good freakn grub you all say y'all can smoke (hehe... ) 

If not... Ill just have to take a vaca and go to Florida or Michigan or where ever... :/ 

Mike


----------



## radio (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm too far away
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Sure would be cool to have a GTG sometime


----------



## webowabo (Aug 11, 2013)

Thats too bad radio.... :/


----------



## webowabo (Aug 11, 2013)

sorry... but im gonna keep this thread active and refresh on top til i get all you tx and surrounding state peeps to buck up and respond for a GTGlll


----------



## themule69 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have tryed to have a M&G here....with no luck

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## webowabo (Aug 11, 2013)

david... Im not scared... Ill drive your way?lake texarkana... thats about 5 hours for me.. i ok....happy meeting point ...


----------



## arporscheman (Aug 25, 2013)

AK is a little far from you... But AR on the other hand is a neighboring state! :)

I would be too far away for a Texas guy as I am in NW Arkansas/SW Missouri.


----------



## dennis waters (Feb 22, 2014)

I live here in the Texarkana area and I am very intrested in and will help


----------



## eman (Feb 23, 2014)

You can have a gathering anywhere it's legal. We have had south Louisiana gatherings at a members farm. The north Fla. gathering is at a members farm. The south Fla. gathering is at a campground. A few things to look at. To have it at a camp ground / state park you need to check the rules.

Some limit the number of folks in one area . Check quiet time rules!!! You may be up late by the fire or early prepping meat.

You will need  hotels close by to take care of those that don't camp. You need to decide early whether you want to make it pot luck or assign folks stuff to bring. you need to decide early whether or not you are going to have 1 or 2 big smokers are let ev1 do their own thing.

 My advice is come spend a few days at the north Fla gathering to see how things function .

DO NOT get discouraged if at your 1st gathering ,you only have a few folks show up.

 The 1st N. Fla gathering only had 10 - 12  folks.  I missed last year but the 2 years before had over 150 attendees.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 23, 2014)

eman said:


> You can have a gathering anywhere it's legal. We have had south Louisiana gatherings at a members farm. The north Fla. gathering is at a members farm. The south Fla. gathering is at a campground. A few things to look at. To have it at a camp ground / state park you need to check the rules.
> 
> Some limit the number of folks in one area . Check quiet time rules!!! You may be up late by the fire or early prepping meat.
> 
> ...


Eman

Thanks for chiming in here. I would love to get a get to gather going.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pitmasternate (Mar 11, 2014)

I am from Northern Louisiana and have been trying to find some kind of bbq gathering. I can bring a few of my buddies and we can get a few more ppl from this forum.

There are a few spots in Northwest LA that I know of that would be perfect for such an occasion but I know how far of a drive that is for some ppl on the other side of texas.

I guess we should start with where everyone is from? From there we can decide on a mutual location and type of gathering. (overnight, all day)


----------



## treym64 (Apr 4, 2014)

I am from college station ,Tx 
I think this would be nice have a little entry fee so you can have a beef , pork, poultry award


----------

